# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  2006: Festa e Sulltan Novruzit

## Qafir Arnaut



----------


## white_snake

o qfiro ku asht ba kjo foto lal?

----------


## Qafir Arnaut



----------


## Qafir Arnaut

Ai shenjti aty ne mur eshte i njejti ne fytyre me ato qe ngrejne lart Shiitet e Irakut.
Mendoj se eshte kunati i Muhametit, Aliu..po ndoshta mund te jehte Mediu (Mesihu).

Nuk e di ku qendrojne Bektashijte per sa i perket eskatologjise te "Imamit te 13te", por e di me siguri qe Presidenti i Iranit po pergatit ardhjen e shpejte te tij. Dyshoj se Irani po sponzorizon sektin Bektashi ne Shqiperi.

----------


## white_snake

kjo qe ke then lart lale eshte lajm aq i mire sa eshte edhe i hidhur!

eshte i mire per arsyet fetare, por nga ana politike duke pasur parasysh levizjet e fundit te shtetit iranian nuk do shihet me shum sy te mire nga vended e tjera, duke pas parasysh qe ne gjoja po  mundohemi te hym edhe ne BE!

----------


## ATMAN

gjithe dashuruesit tyn te thane "beli"
O burr i vertete ,shtyll e jone ,veli!
i dashur per mua o kezel deli!
O ti qe ke vendin ne kirca ali

nga: sejjid ali sulltani

----------


## ATMAN

muhamed-aliu rrugen qe kerkojne
nuk eshte teze e zbrazet,eshte fjale e plote
shejtoret profiti dhe gjith i nderojne 
kjo s'eshte shenje turpi,eshte nder i plote 

te dyzet shejtoret te gjithe u mboldhne
xhenazene tia lanin uje nuk i hodhne
deve te vecante per ate pune zgjodhe
thane e mbuloni,eshte sekret i plote

ne cdo vend qe shkon,kerkoje qe ta gjesh
ne vendet qe vete i ndershem te jesh
te fshehten mbuloje,qe besim te kesh
pra shko ku te duash,se je fitim i plote

c'them une atija qe erqane nxorri
mallkoi te rremin,e la jashte,e shporri
treqind-gjashtedhjete shkallet si kushdo qe i mori
kjo s'eshte per te verber,eshte per sy te plote

abdall musa sulltani,po eshte vertet burre
aline e vertete ,ne se harron kurre 
per ne objektiv,po kerkon nje ure 
ne dar leshon veten,me deshir te plote

nga: abdall musa sulltani

----------


## Qafir Arnaut



----------


## ATMAN

ai qe dua une eshte i madhi ali
pse? kush do ate nuk behet veli
un nga dor e pirit piva ket dolli
po ti ne do zotin ,mos me nga ne plage

ate qe s'njeh zotin mos e ver te pare
pse nje mohues i vetem prish njemije fetare
po mos jen murshidet punet s'vene mbare
po ne do profetin mos me nga ne plage

gjithe devotet kur jane te bashkuar
doret e hynqarit  kur kane pushtuar
nga punet e keqija ata jane larguar
po ne do aline,mos me nga ne plage

dhe nga plaget qe kisha,te gjitha jan lidhur
tek dashuri e zotit veten e kam shtrydhur
jam ballem sulltani nga myrseli lindur
po ne kujton pirin mos me nga ne plage

nga: ballem sulltani

----------


## ChuChu

Sulltan Novruzi sla gru te fshatit pa e bekuar  :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Alket123

Gezuar festen e Sulltan Novruzit! Sulltani Novruzi perfaqeson dlirėsinė, vėrtetėsinė, dobishmėrinė dhe ngrohtėsinė e bektashit!
Gezuar more miq dhe do te falenderoja cdo person dashamires te bektashizmit.

----------


## ATMAN

dervishin ne rrobe mos e kerko kurre 
po sqe me merita,me taxh s'eshte kurre
rroba virtyt sbehet,ajo ene eshte
te nxehtit ne zjarr eshte,ne sac s'eshte kurre

ti shko dhe hidhu tek nje i vertete 
brezin te ta lidhi,te ta ngjeshi vete
vetem ky brez mbeti pa humbur ne jete
kurdohere i forte,se ha mola kurre

ne do zotin vete,te njeriu kerkoje 
mos kerko perjashta,vehten vete shikoje
vetveten tende shiko mire,gjurmoje
se mu atje gjendet,perjashta s'eshte kurre

zemren e vellait kurre mos e thyej
dhe te mira beni,me te mire e lyej
vehten tende bene qe tjetrit t'vyej
ne bote miresia eshte qe s'humbet kurre

lutu sa te duash,s'gjendet perendia
po su shkrive fare mun te dashuria
kajkusezi hodhi gjithe vehten e tija
fare atje mbeti,dhe s'humbet kurre

nga kajkusez sulltani

----------


## tani_26

> Ai shenjti aty ne mur eshte i njejti ne fytyre me ato qe ngrejne lart Shiitet e Irakut.
> Mendoj se eshte kunati i Muhametit, Aliu..po ndoshta mund te jehte Mediu (Mesihu).
> 
> Nuk e di ku qendrojne Bektashijte per sa i perket eskatologjise te "Imamit te 13te", por e di me siguri qe Presidenti i Iranit po pergatit ardhjen e shpejte te tij. Dyshoj se Irani po sponzorizon sektin Bektashi ne Shqiperi.


Ne rast se ke dyshime ato mbaji per vete, me pas perpiqu qe ti vertetosh e me pas nxirri ne drite, mos u nxito qe ti postosh menjehere si fakte te verteta!

Aliu r.a nuk ishte kunati i Profetit Muhamed s.a por kusheriri i tij i pare dhe me pas dhe dhenderr i Profetit pasi u martua me vajzen e tij.

Nuk ka imam te 13-te por bektashinjte ashtu si dhe disa sekte te tjera shiite besojne ne rikthimin e imamit te 12-te ose "i fshehuri" sic quhet ndryshe....

Besoj se bektashinjte ne Shqiperi jane komuniteti me i qete dhe me nacionalist nga te gjitha komunitetet fetare ne Shqiperi, cdo perpjekje per lidhjen e ketij komuniteti me Iranin do te quhej mekat...Ky komunitet ne dallim nga te gjithe komunitetet e tjera u rimekemb ne saje te ndihmes se besimtareve shqiptare e jo ndihmes nga Greqia, Italia apo Arabia Saudite!

----------


## ATMAN

o zahid! qysh ne fillim perendine bektashijte
e kan pare afersisht Zotin e madh bektashijte

me nje pike n'emrin e Zotit ata u bene kuptimtare
vesh e muarr q'ate dite burrin bektashijte

dergjen "ah" dhe psherretima dhe vuajten qe me pare 
per hysenin s'u-kursyen,derdhen gjakun bektashijte

"harixhijt"i mallekuan,mbajten anen e Aliut
me Ali Abaze shkuan te vendosur bektashijte

mallekimin e perdoren per te ligat e njeriut
per ata q'e merituan se kursyen bektashijte

ndoqen vijen e Xhaferrit,ju perulen pa kursim
udhen e Ali Hajdarit perqafuan bektashijte

ne "thelbin e librit" pane Zotin padyshim 
kuptuan gjithe kuranin n'ate flete bektashijte

pine ujin e gjalleris nga dore e "hizrit" te pare
dhe ai u fali jete,me ate rrojne bektashijte

"Virani" ata vendosne dhe me gjith koken u-vare
te rrug e Shahi Merdanit,therror mbeten bektashijte

nga Virani sulltani

----------


## Pasiqe

> 


Sa evropian eshte ky imazh?

----------


## Seminarist

Lere europian, por mua me duket se i ngjet shume presidentit. Shihe me vemendje...

----------


## Pasiqe

Jo mo Seminarist, presidentin e kemi llacifac, jo arap, :-D. 

He mor qafir arnaut, shi sa te mire jane llacifacet qe ti i shan, ju ka shkuar ndonjehere kryetar shteti per urimet e sulltan Novruzit ju bektasheve?

----------


## ATMAN

Or ti yll qe faqja jote ndriti diellin me shkelqim
Kopshti yt I shejterimit I dha ze bilbilit trim
Gjuhe e zogjve ty te eshte fale,si sulejmanit dhurim
Dora jote ka arritur ne cdo vend me shejteri
O ti drite e gjithe shenjtorve ,haxhi bektash veli

Togje engjejsh gjithe sa jane duan te t’vizitojne
Pamjen tende gjithe njerzimi ka deshire  ta shikoje
Balten tende si anberi duan te gjithe  ta shijojne
Perreth tempullit tend te bukur te vijn rrotull te kendojne
Bukurin e asaj qabeje te vendosur per zili
O ti drite e gjithe shenjtorve,Haxhi Bektash Veli

Mustafai vete dora,je aliu me hasane
Si hyseni me te birin,me ate zenel abane
Si xhaferr sadiku vete,me qazimin,me rizane
Si tekiu me nekine,dolle asqeri, mehdi
O ti drite e gjithe shenjtorve,Haxhi Bektash Veli

Ti te gjithe i perqafove,gjithe femijen e aliut
Nga imamet dymbedhjete,more rrugen e veliut
Dhe u bere dhemb i tyre,me fermanin e rabiut
Ti kete e kuptove,thirre o  i unjur,mithali!
O ti drite e gjithe shenjtoreve,Haxhi Bektash Veli


nga: Mithaliu,poet i njohur bektashi i shekullit 16

----------


## refet

Shum Gabim Jan Bektashit

----------


## Bel ami

Po pse mor Refet, pse jane kaq gabim Bektashit. A nuk na thua arsyet?

----------

